# Todays Labels



## Runningwolf (Mar 17, 2012)

As I promised earlier below are the labels I used for todays wines. We bottles a total of 19 cases. A few of these wines I've made before so you may recognize a few of the labels.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice Dan!!

I always like looking at your labels - always have some good images..


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 17, 2012)

so nice!!! Luv em!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice job. I feel "plum lucky" for sure!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

I left this one out...


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 18, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I left this one out...


 

That one made me LOL.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool! I like that one.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 18, 2012)

You just HAD to upstage me 

The Crabapple is great!!


----------



## ArdenS (Mar 18, 2012)

Love the labels. (I do confess, though, to a bit of printer envy.)


----------



## Leanne (Mar 18, 2012)

They are lovely! Very talented.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2012)

Great labels and the Crab Apple kills me! LOL You sure do like that freaky guy with the garden gnome though!!!! ?????


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2012)

Wade E said:


> You sure do like that freaky guy with the garden gnome though!!!! ?????


 
Wade that is actually a sculpture. I have a power point of an entire garden filled with these the owner made. These were just a few of several hundred really cool one's he's made. This garden is in Australia.


----------



## Flem (Mar 18, 2012)

Great labels, Dan. Looking forward to seeing a few in person.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 19, 2012)

Love those labels, Dan!


----------



## joeswine (Mar 19, 2012)

*What's in a label*

FROM A VINTAGE WINE MAKER

A LABEL GIVES A FINISHING STATEMENT ABOUT THE PRODUCER AND THE COMMITMENT TO WINE MAKING,IT STATE'S HERE I AM,LOOK AT ME AND NOTE THATS JUST THE BEGINNING OF THE ADVENTURE,TASTE ME,I AM ALL I CAN BE ,from inside to out.

nice package.


----------

